# JBL CO2 units



## vygec (15 Dec 2011)

I have recently started out my low tech planted aquarium, but have some questions on co2.
my lighting is 1WPG, and i am dosing with the all in one fertiliser from ''aquarium plant food UK' every few days.
My plants are Vallis/Anubia/Crypts/Java Fern/Moss
Tank is a Juwel Trigon350.

I have 2 questions:
1) Would i benefit from adding co2 to my setup?
2) I can get a JBL U402 co2 system on the cheap, however this is designed to be used with the disposable bottles from JBL.  But this can be converted to be used with a jbl pressurised bottle via an adaptor.  
Im thinking in the long term, Would i be able to 'bolt on' a conventional fire estinguisher bigger style bottle i..e 2kg on to this setup without much hassle?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Dec 2011)

Hi mate. 

Any additional Co2 will be a bonus. The plants you currently have are fairly undemanding so I would say that you will be ok using the disposables...For now!

I use the same unit you refer to. However I now use a BOC pub cylinder, because as my plant mass increased so did my Co2 usage. I was getting through one of those dissposables every 2/3 weeks!  I`m afraid with a tank your size you will have a similar problem?

I would say, if you can get it for a good price go for it. The regulator can still be used if, and when you upgrade. I`ve never had any problems with mine, it is very efficient, plus the JBL regs also allow you the option to alter the working pressure which is a bonus if you decide to go down the in-line UP atomizer route, like a lot on here do.


----------



## vygec (15 Dec 2011)

thanks for your input.
do you know how much work is involved in getting a regular co2 fire extinguisher hooked up to this unit?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Dec 2011)

It was really simple converting mine. JBL sell a screw adaptor.
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/co2...32/co2-bottles-197/jbl-u-m-adapter-80623.html
I am unfamiliar with the size of the screw on the top of a fire extinguisher though? Sorry! How friendly are you with your local landlord? I`m lucky, my old man is a landlord, he did the business for me with his supplier. Get free refills too.  I swapped over at the end of August, it`s still running at 4 BPS 6hrs a day!


----------



## Themuleous (15 Dec 2011)

As mentioned, on a 350lt tank you'll soon be wanting refillable co2 cylinders, 600g aint gonna last very long!

The thread size on FE, pub cylidners, even the aquarium co2 cylidners is a stanadrad size so the regs and cylidners are interchangable.  If it fits a pub cylinder it'll fit an FE and vice versa.

BTW how much is 'cheap' for the JBL kit?  I dare say its still more than a DIY kit would be. HAve you seen the DIY thread on this?

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266

Sam


----------



## pepedopolous (15 Dec 2011)

If you search this forum for 'lunapets', you'll see that they come highly recommended and are cheap (even bearing in mind postage). They sell systems with 2kg reuseable bottles.

I have this one: http://www.lunapet.de/co2anlage_glasreaktor_magnetventil_2000g_flasche-p-118.html
(use Google Translate)

I bought an UP inline diffuser http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/up-co2-inline-diffuser-12mm-p-5431.html and a bubble counter to replace the reactor that came with the system. However, the original worked fine, I just wanted less equipment in the aquarium.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Dec 2011)

That seems like exceptional value? If I remeber, I think I paid over £200 for the JBL u402 pack. And the Lunapets comes with a 2kg refillable cylinder.


----------



## Alastair (15 Dec 2011)

I've got a couple of lunapet pieces of equipment, the reg and solenoid and their great bits of kit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vygec (15 Dec 2011)

thanks for the input guys.
im getting the jbl kit for £60!, its hardly been used apparently.  so i am assuming if i get the jbl adapter for this system, i should be able to add on any conventional FE on?


----------



## Themuleous (16 Dec 2011)

Yep should be able to 

Sam


----------



## vygec (17 Dec 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yep should be able to
> 
> Sam



thanks for your input.


----------

